# How do I use genie with Ethernet connection?



## osu-guy (Mar 1, 2011)

I just had a Genie along with several Genie minis installed yesterday, including the new 4K Genie mini. Both the DirecTV agent on the phone and the installer recommended that I use only wireless connection instead of the ethernet connection available for the genie. After reading through a few of the forums on here, there seems to be a lot of misinformation from DirecTV about this. Wouldn't the wired ethernet connection always be better (when available) instead of wireless? If I want to use the ethernet connection, should it be as simple as connecting ethernet to the genie and then rebooting the genie? All I have in the house is the genie and genie minis – nothing older. By the way, all of the minis are using a coax wired connection. None of them are connected wirelessly. Not sure if that matters or not.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Wired or wireless? It really depends on signal strength - if your wireless Signal is strong it can be as solid as wired connection so really not much different - just a matter of your preference.based on your experience.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Correct, to switch to ethernet all you need to do is connect the ethernet cable from your router to the Genie's ethernet port and do a red button reset.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MrWindows (Oct 12, 2010)

My home was prewired with 2xCat5e and 2xRG6 in every bedroom and the two main living room areas. I have D-Link and LinkSys GigE switches connecting all the wired ethernet.
I have an HR34 Genie with two wired clients, along with an HR23 and an HR24.

The 'unsupported' wired Whole Home is the way to go for me. I do have an N-Class D-Link wireless access point, but there are so many other wireless networks in the area that using wireless for video would be frustrating.

I think it is a basic misunderstanding of how wireless networking works and the fact that they don't want to have to troubleshoot your network.

I can tell you that the Genie clients (C41) seem to work flawlessly and are able to get to programming on the two non-Genie HR's through the built-in DECA on the hard-wired Genie.

If you have a hard line, use it, it will be much more reliable. If you have an area where it is problematic or nearly impossible to drop a hard line, use a wireless client.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I would argue that with very rare exception, wired is better than wireless. If it is convenient to go wired, do so.


----------



## alnielsen (Dec 31, 2006)

I run ethernet over the RG6 signal cable (DECA). It saves worrying about running a separate CAT5/6 cable or configuring wireless connections.


----------



## osu-guy (Mar 1, 2011)

I already have ethernet at the location where my Genie is. Not sure what 'DECA' is or whether I have it or not. I may try going ahead and plugging in the ethernet connection, rebooting, and use that for a while. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Not all Genies even have an ethernet port. A coax connection, with a DECA (DIRECTV Ethernet Coax Adapter) or Cinema Connection Kit (both of which are MOCA devices which bridge the coax network to wired or wireless internet) will work just as well.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

All the genies have a wired ethernet port, except the pseudo genie without a hard drive. 

SMK


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> Not all Genies even have an ethernet port. A coax connection, with a DECA (DIRECTV Ethernet Coax Adapter) or Cinema Connection Kit (both of which are MOCA devices which bridge the coax network to wired or wireless internet) will work just as well.


That's what I use to inject the internet to 5 HR24s, and a Genie (HR54) here.

Well, actually it's a CCK-W in wired hookup with it's WiFi turned off.

Also using this to bring internet to a TIVO Roamio OTA connected to the HR54's ethernet port. And to a WAP setup at the upstairs rear of the house to extend our WiFi coverage via a wired CCK that was discontinued a while back.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> That's what I use to inject the internet to 5 HR24s, and a Genie (HR54) here.
> 
> Well, actually it's a CCK-W in wired hookup with it's WiFi turned off.
> 
> ...


I only use the wifi on my CCK-W to connect to the router, which I have to locate in a different room to get coverage in both ends of the house and I don't have a TV in that area. I doubt if it would work that well for streaming 4K.


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

WestDC said:


> Wired or wireless? It really depends on signal strength - if your wireless Signal is strong it can be as solid as wired connection so really not much different - just a matter of your preference.based on your experience.


Ummm, not really. Wired is ALWAYS FASTER AND BETTER than wireless.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

-Draino- said:


> Ummm, not really. Wired is ALWAYS FASTER AND BETTER than wireless.


Depends Mine is connected 5ghz wireless and works great - just the same a a wired connection


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

WestDC said:


> Depends Mine is connected 5ghz wireless and works great - just the same a a wired connection


I'll try one last time...WIRED IS ALWAYS FASTER AND BETTER. There is no discussion, it's physics, it just is, as is the Universe


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

-Draino- said:


> I'll try one last time...WIRED IS ALWAYS FASTER AND BETTER. There is no discussion, it's physics, it just is, as is the Universe


You can only go as Fast as your NIC card or ISP allows Wired or Wireless


----------



## -Draino- (May 19, 2008)

WestDC said:


> You can only go as Fast as your NIC card or ISP allows Wired or Wireless


Nope, wrong again. Well partially wrong. True on the WAN side, FALSE on the LAN side. Your ISP has absolutely NOTHING to do with your LAN.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

-Draino- said:


> Nope, wrong again. Well partially wrong. True on the WAN side, FALSE on the LAN side. Your ISP has absolutely NOTHING to do with your LAN.


True, but how does a wired connection to a fast LAN really benefit the Genie and other MoCA networked receivers?

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> True, but how does a wired connection to a fast LAN really benefit the Genie and other MoCA networked receivers?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


the fact that is wired is a huge benefit. wired will always get you the max speed, wireless speed can vary according to distance.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Correct, to switch to ethernet all you need to do is connect the ethernet cable from your router to the Genie's ethernet port and do a red button reset.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


You also have to reset the network setup. Simply plugging in and rebooting isn't enough. I just did this earlier today myself.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> the fact that is wired is a huge benefit. wired will always get you the max speed, wireless speed can vary according to distance.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Agreed, but I must concede that as long your WiFi speeds to the DIRECTV MoCA network remain greater than your internet connection speed, having more for a faster connection to the LAN isn't really beneficial to the Genie and other receivers on a separate MoCA network.

Sent from my SGH-M819N using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> You also have to reset the network setup. Simply plugging in and rebooting isn't enough. I just did this earlier today myself.


very seldom do I have to do a network restore. 99%of the time a red button reset is all it takes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> very seldom do I have to do a network restore. 99%of the time a red button reset is all it takes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The settings & info even says Ethernet is disabled because wireless is setup. That has to be reset.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> The settings & info even says Ethernet is disabled because wireless is setup. That has to be reset.


That is what the red button reset does. The Genie checks for internet in this order, DECA, ethernet then wireless. When the Genie boots up there is no internet in the coax network, then it follows via its RJ45 jack, it it finds one then it connects. If it does not, then it checks it wifi adapter.


----------



## osu-guy (Mar 1, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> You also have to reset the network setup. Simply plugging in and rebooting isn't enough. I just did this earlier today myself.


So I successfully connected Ethernet, rebooted my Genie, and the Genie does acknowledge its connected to the Internet. But how do I confirm its connected via wired vs wireless? Do I have to go into Internet Setup and do 'Advanced Setup'?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> That is what the red button reset does. The Genie checks for internet in this order, DECA, ethernet then wireless. When the Genie boots up there is no internet in the coax network, then it follows via its RJ45 jack, it it finds one then it connects. If it does not, then it checks it wifi adapter.


Incorrect. I've done it no less than 3 times today to try to find out why MRV wasn't working for me. It will check DECA, yes, but if no DECA is detected it will go with whatever you used last. If wifi was never setup, yes it will go with ethernet if that connection is detected. If wifi was last used it will disable the RJ45. The "more system info" screen flat out tells you that it has disabled Ethernet because wifi is setup.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

osu-guy said:


> So I successfully connected Ethernet, rebooted my Genie, and the Genie does acknowledge its connected to the Internet. But how do I confirm its connected via wired vs wireless? Do I have to go into Internet Setup and do 'Advanced Setup'?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Menu -> Settings & Help -> Settings -> Info & Test -> More System Info -> scroll down to the "Network" area.


----------



## osu-guy (Mar 1, 2011)

RunnerFL said:


> Menu -> Settings & Help -> Settings -> Info & Test -> More System Info -> scroll down to the "Network" area.


Thanks.. So now I've confirmed that even though I connected Ethernet and did a red-button reset, my receiver still says Ethernet disabled and it's connected via wireless. How do I force it to connect via Ethernet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

The network area chose advanced and tell it to reset the network. A rbr used to do this, not anymore... You have to force it to forget the wifi network these days as runner said.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

osu-guy said:


> Thanks.. So now I've confirmed that even though I connected Ethernet and did a red-button reset, my receiver still says Ethernet disabled and it's connected via wireless. How do I force it to connect via Ethernet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Menu -> Settings & Help -> Settings -> Internet Setup -> Advanced Setup -> Reset Network

Thanks for confirming!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> The network area chose advanced and tell it to reset the network. A rbr used to do this, not anymore... You have to force it to forget the wifi network these days as runner said.


Thanks for the confirmation. I didn't want to have to reset everything back on mine just to take pics for proof. lol


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

I recently got an HR-54 with 3 Genie mini clients. I connected the HR54 successfully to my home network via wired ethernet, however, the clients aren't showing that they are "connected" to the internet and I'm not getting any of the internet features. I've tried reconnecting and resetting up the HR54 3 times. At first, the clients show that they are connected to the internet (though the don't deliver any internet services) and then, after about 10 minutes, they show that they are non connected.

Any ideas here? Seems the only way I can get internet to the clients is via CCK, which is contrary to everything I've read.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

If the HR54 is connected to the internet so would the clients as the GUI presented by the clients when checking internet connectivity is coming from the 54. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

peds48 said:


> If the HR54 is connected to the internet so would the clients as the GUI presented by the clients when checking internet connectivity is coming from the 54.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would think, right? But, it's not the case. For example, after confirming that the HR54 is connected to the internet, I'll go to a Genie client, see that it says "Connected" and then press the right arrow---then I get an error message asking if I want to connect. I don't get the sports scores or the weather or any of the other things I'm supposed to get.

I talked to a DirecTV tech who said that when you connect the HR54 to the internet via the ethernet port, it will only provide internet to the DVR---it won't send it to any of the clients, even if they show on the Main Menu that it's connected. They say the only way to get internet to the clients if via a DECA/CCK. Does anyone connect to their Genie DVR directly via ethernet without DECA/CCK and get internet services to their genie clients?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You are connected to the Internet. You're just having issues with TV apps for some reason. How long ago exactly did this happen? You might try resetting the network and having it go through connecting again and reconnect.


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You are connected to the Internet. You're just having issues with TV apps for some reason. How long ago exactly did this happen? You might try resetting the network and having it go through connecting again and reconnect.


I did that 3 times already. What happens is this:

I reconnect the HR54 to the internet and confirm it works. I launch TV apps on the HR54 and confirm that it works. Then, I power off the DVR using the normal remote power button and go to a client. I confirm that the client says "CONNECTED" from the main menu. I launch the TV Apps to test it and it says I need to connect. When I go back to the Main Menu, it now shows that it's NOT connected. This happens on every client.

Has anyone successfully connected their genie clients to the internet by having their HR54 connected to an internet router via its internal ethernet port?


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

What happens if you don't turn off the HR54? Turning the HR54 off really doesn't get you anything. It just disables the output to the TV and turns off the LED lights on the front panel. So, unless the HR54 is in a bedroom and someone is bothered by the LED's, I'd just leave it turned on.


----------



## dinotheo (Sep 22, 2006)

-Draino- said:


> I'll try one last time...WIRED IS ALWAYS FASTER AND BETTER. There is no discussion, it's physics, it just is, as is the Universe


Exactly. Don't forget about interference issues. I sometimes use wireless headphones in bed. If my laptop is on 2.4Ghz and I turn the headphones on, the headphones go bonkers and the wifi slows to a crawl. I have to make sure that my laptop is using the 5Ghz wireless signal. But with 5Ghz, the range is greatly diminished compared to 2.4Ghz. 
I don't know why this is even a discussion. As Draino said, if you can do wired, do it.


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

Bill Broderick said:


> What happens if you don't turn off the HR54? Turning the HR54 off really doesn't get you anything. It just disables the output to the TV and turns off the LED lights on the front panel. So, unless the HR54 is in a bedroom and someone is bothered by the LED's, I'd just leave it turned on.


I will have to try that. I will leave it on and see what happens.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

When the clients shows as disconnected, check the Genie and see if it still reports as being connected. 

I would do a reset on your router. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

peds48 said:


> When the clients shows as disconnected, check the Genie and see if it still reports as being connected.
> 
> I would do a reset on your router.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh, I did. a few times. I'll check what you suggest.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Can you describe the rest of your network? Routers switches modems etc?

I suspect your router may be unhappy...

And I'd try a DIRECTV Wired Broadband Internet Connection Kit before I went Wired.


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Can you describe the rest of your network? Routers switches modems etc?
> 
> I suspect your router may be unhappy...
> 
> And I'd try a DIRECTV Wired Broadband Internet Connection Kit before I went Wired.


OK, well I connected the HR54 wirelessly and everything works fine---internet signal now going to all genie mini clients. So... my conclusion (and my DirecTV tech verifies) that the ethernet port on the HR54 does NOT work properly for sending internet signal to all the clients.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I know it was mentioned that the HR54 uses both the Ethernet port AND the coax at the same time, But are we sure that the internal DECA is not disabled when using the Ethernet port?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

poppo said:


> I know it was mentioned that the HR54 uses both the Ethernet port AND the coax at the same time, But are we sure that the internal DECA is not disabled when using the Ethernet port?


It uses one or the other. If you unplug Ethernet and reboot it uses DECA. If you plug Ethernet back in and reboot it uses Ethernet. If you setup wireless it uses wireless until you reset network config.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> It uses one or the other. If you unplug Ethernet and reboot it uses DECA. If you plug Ethernet back in and reboot it uses Ethernet. If you setup wireless it uses wireless until you reset network config.


that only applies to the HR24, the genie does both at the same time, DECA and Ethernet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

I have my HR-44 hooked up to Ethernet. I used the restore defaults in the internet setup section to get it to use the Ethernet connection.


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

CraigerM said:


> I have my HR-44 hooked up to Ethernet. I used the restore defaults in the internet setup section to get it to use the Ethernet connection.


does it give you internet to all the genie clients?


----------



## CraigerM (Apr 15, 2014)

JDB30 said:


> does it give you internet to all the genie clients?


Don't have clients only tuner based boxes but they are all connected to Internet using coax.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

poppo said:


> I know it was mentioned that the HR54 uses both the Ethernet port AND the coax at the same time, But are we sure that the internal DECA is not disabled when using the Ethernet port?


Yes we are sure both are live always.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

JDB30 said:


> OK, well I connected the HR54 wirelessly and everything works fine---internet signal now going to all genie mini clients. So... my conclusion (and my DirecTV tech verifies) that the ethernet port on the HR54 does NOT work properly for sending internet signal to all the clients.


It generally does. I wouldn't be surprised if yours and your router and other stuff on your network don't get along as well as one would hope and that is what is causing the genie to not do its job right.

You can still get yourself a bbdeca and install it so you are hard wired if you like.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> that only applies to the HR24, the genie does both at the same time, DECA and Ethernet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incorrect.... I can see by my network traffic that is not the case. It's DECA OR Ethernet unless you are using the HR54 as your CCK and then it's DECA for internal and Ethernet for Internet.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> It's DECA OR Ethernet unless you are using the HR54 as your CCK and then it's DECA for internal and Ethernet for Internet.


obviously, may be not to you I guess, that if you are connecting a Genie via ethernet you are using it as a CCK as you can only have one connection point to the internet. So having a broadband DECA plus the genie via ethernet is a no-no. Nut thanks bud for proving my point, nailed it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

My HR44 is hard wired to eithernet and my mini's have all internet functions and apps.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> obviously, may be not to you I guess, that if you are connecting a Genie via ethernet you are using it as a CCK as you can only have one connection point to the internet. So having a broadband DECA plus the genie via ethernet is a no-no. Nut thanks bud for proving my point, nailed it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No, it's not obvious. You can use the Ethernet jack and not be using the unit as a CCK. You can prove your point, which isn't possible, by doing the same packet captures I did when I first tested the unit...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> No, it's not obvious. You can use the Ethernet jack and not be using the unit as a CCK. You can prove your point, which isn't possible, by doing the same packet captures I did when I first tested the unit...


 again, there is no way to not use the genie as the CCK with Ethernet if you have clients. You can connect Ethernet to the genie and use a BSF but that would kill the client's. You can put the BSF before the splitter with the genie and clients, but why would anyone go through all that trouble when connecting an Ethernet cable to the genie automatically makes the genie a CCK?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> No, it's not obvious. You can use the Ethernet jack and not be using the unit as a CCK. You can prove your point, which isn't possible, by doing the same packet captures I did when I first tested the unit...


The cck in the genie is always on though. Not using it requires a bsf and/or to not use deca in the other equipment in the system.


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, last night I reset the internet connection on my HR54 using wired Ethernet. I then tested the genie mini clients to confirm they were receiving the internet signal (they were). This morning, when I tested my clients, they were no longer connected to the internet. When I looked at my routers DHCP table, it did not show the DVR as being connected. 

Why is this happening? Anyone got a fix?

Also, can anyone send a link that guides my through the port forwarding steps so I can setup Mobile DVR?


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

JDB30 said:


> Well, last night I reset the internet connection on my HR54 using wired Ethernet. I then tested the genie mini clients to confirm they were receiving the internet signal (they were). This morning, when I tested my clients, they were no longer connected to the internet. When I looked at my routers DHCP table, it did not show the DVR as being connected.
> 
> Why is this happening? Anyone got a fix?


Try setting the HR54 with a static IP. That should solve any DHCP issues.

FWIW, I always use static IPs for everything on my LAN that is hardwired. Much easier to manage IMO, and I never have issues like IP conflicts etc.


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

Tried that. Same thing happens.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

Did you try leaving the HR54 on and not in standby?
Is there any chance your router is scheduled to reboot at a particular time?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

poppo said:


> Try setting the HR54 with a static IP. That should solve any DHCP issues.
> 
> FWIW, I always use static IPs for everything on my LAN that is hardwired. Much easier to manage IMO, and I never have issues like IP conflicts etc.


You do not do any port forwarding for mobile dvr anymore.

What router? If you have a bbdeca I'd try it installing it and not use the hr54 as the bridge and see what happens.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> The cck in the genie is always on though. Not using it requires a bsf and/or to not use deca in the other equipment in the system.


I'm well aware of that. He said it can't be done and I know it can. He proved nothing other than he enjoys disputing my posts for sport.


----------



## JDB30 (Sep 6, 2007)

Still haven't been able to resolve this. Runner--can you walk me through it since you've gotten it to work? Maybe the HR54 must remain on? Or can't go into power save mode? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm well aware of that. He said it can't be done and I know it can. He proved nothing other than he enjoys disputing my posts for sport.


I "enjoy" setting the record straight, regardless of the the poster.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I "enjoy" setting the record straight, regardless of the the poster.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, then for the record, technically, I can use a client without using the genie as a cck. In fact I'm doing it with one unit now. It's not at all supported but it's absolutely possible.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Well, then for the record, technically, I can use a client without using the genie as a cck. In fact I'm doing it with one unit now. It's not at all supported but it's absolutely possible.


not sure what the point is, the built in CCK in the Genie has nothing to do with the clients. They (clients) can connect to the Genie regardless if the Genie is being used as a CCK or not. You can use a Broadband DECA, an external CCK a direct ethernet connection, etc as a connection to the net.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I "enjoy" setting the record straight, regardless of the the poster.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But you aren't setting anything straight, you're disputing facts that can be proven.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> But you aren't setting anything straight, you're disputing facts that can be proven.


exactly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> not sure what the point is, the built in CCK in the Genie has nothing to do with the clients. They (clients) can connect to the Genie regardless if the Genie is being used as a CCK or not. You can use a Broadband DECA, an external CCK a direct ethernet connection, etc as a connection to the net.


Maybe I wasn't clear. I don't need to connect a client to the coax network the genie is connected to. I can use the Ethernet port on a genie and a deca connected to a client totally separated from the genie and have them bridged/connected by only an Ethernet cable or even wireless router...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

peds48 said:


> exactly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Um, this doesn't even make any sense?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> Um, this doesn't even make any sense?


yes it does, read his post VERY carefully. It would make sense. Totally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> It uses one or the other. If you unplug Ethernet and reboot it uses DECA. If you plug Ethernet back in and reboot it uses Ethernet. If you setup wireless it uses wireless until you reset network config.





inkahauts said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. I don't need to connect a client to the coax network the genie is connected to. I can use the Ethernet port on a genie and a deca connected to a client totally separated from the genie and have them bridged/connected by only an Ethernet cable or even wireless router...


not sure how you got here with all this mumbo jumbo stuff. What I was setting the record straight for was the post quoted on top of this post, that statement is completely wrong, even you corrected him, while he took your correction with strides he keeps arguing mine. For reference runner's quote is referring to a genie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Um, this doesn't even make any sense?


In his mind it does.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> not sure how you got here with all this mumbo jumbo stuff. What I was setting the record straight for was the post quoted on top of this post, that statement is completely wrong, even you corrected him, while he took your correction with strides he keeps arguing mine. For reference runner's quote is referring to a genie.


The statement is not wrong and I've proven it in my testing. Again, you're arguing against FACTS.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> The statement is not wrong and I've proven it in my testing. Again, you're arguing against FACTS.


then you testing is flawed. Sorry bro.. Can argue with the facts. Genie has both Ethernet and DECA active at the same time. This is different then dual tuners HRs where is one OR the other but never both at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> In his mind it does.


because it is. Re-read your statement VERY carefully, you will notice you raised the white flag, because unconsciously you know you are incorrect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> then you testing is flawed. Sorry bro.. Can argue with the facts. Genie has both Ethernet and DECA active at the same time. This is different then dual tuners HRs where is one OR the other but never both at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My testing is not flawed... I'm done with your trolling...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> My testing is not flawed... I'm done with your trolling...


if you disagree with the above then there is def a flaw in your test. I am done with your trolling as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

Reviving an old thread. I would like to switch the connection from wireless to wired if possible for my setup on my HR54.

I recently moved and brought my DTV equipment from my old house to new except for the dish. The tech came out and did the installation. I finally got around to looking at the install job and I see the HR54 is connected wirelessly. I run a system test and I get an error but I am connected to the internet. See pics. Also, I see the tech did not use the connected home adapter which I think is the DECA. From reading this thread it appears techs maybe just go the WiFi route. I'd like to see if this is something I can do or if I need a truck roll.

Anyways here's my setup. One line comes into basement and then connects in basement to the coax my home builder placed in the house. Then the line runs through the wall and comes out above fireplace behind the tv. I have an outlet there but no Ethernet. Also have a WVB there and 2 CK41's are connected to the bridge via WiFi in two other rooms in the house. Router is in basement

Is there an easy way for me to handle converting from wireless to wired?

If you need more info, please ask.

Thanks!

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

cpd5215 said:


> Reviving an old thread. I would like to switch the connection from wireless to wired if possible for my setup on my HR54.
> 
> I recently moved and brought my DTV equipment from my old house to new except for the dish. The tech came out and did the installation. I finally got around to looking at the install job and I see the HR54 is connected wirelessly. I run a system test and I get an error but I am connected to the internet. See pics. Also, I see the tech did not use the connected home adapter which I think is the DECA. From reading this thread it appears techs maybe just go the WiFi route. I'd like to see if this is something I can do or if I need a truck roll.


You can ask these questions over and over and you're gonna get the same answer: Call D* and get a truck to your home. Have someone that does this for a living fix your problem. That's the simplest thing you can do.

Rich


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

Rich said:


> You can ask these questions over and over and you're gonna get the same answer: Call D* and get a truck to your home. Have someone that does this for a living fix your problem. That's the simplest thing you can do.
> 
> Rich


Thanks Rich. They will be here today between 12-4. Have a great day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

EVERYBODY's speed check shows zero now, since a recent update.


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

Tech just left...He installed the DECA device and I am now hardwired. Thanks again!


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

What does your speed look like now?


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

LTYRS said:


> What does your speed look like now?


From what I've been told by others, there is a bug in the current software and the speed is not accurate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

makaiguy said:


> EVERYBODY's speed check shows zero now, since a recent update.


Bug yes. However not software related. Backend issue


----------



## cpd5215 (Aug 28, 2016)

compnurd said:


> Bug yes. However not software related. Backend issue


Gotcha. Sorry. It's above my pay grade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## west99999 (May 12, 2007)

LTYRS said:


> What does your speed look like now?


Still zero!!!


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

I have zero speed on my HR54 also, if I want to watch a VOD in 1080p I have to record it first, if I want to watch it immediately it only plays in HD.
Also my HR24 on whole home setup won't play VOD at all, the receiver info says it's connected to internet by coax, I can use the weather app and all the other apps.
Nothing physically has been changed in my setup for years, this started happening after an update some months back.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

LTYRS said:


> I have zero speed on my HR54 also, if I want to watch a VOD in 1080p I have to record it first, if I want to watch it immediately it only plays in HD.
> Also my HR24 on whole home setup won't play VOD at all, the receiver info says it's connected to internet by coax, I can use the weather app and all the other apps.
> Nothing physically has been changed in my setup for years, this started happening after an update some months back.


As mentioned above it is a backend issue being worked


----------



## LTYRS (Sep 23, 2019)

OK, thanks!


----------

